
StarUML 3 Release - 0x54MUR41
https://blog.staruml.io/2018/06/01/staruml-v3-3-0-0-release/
======
iguessthislldo
This blog doesn't link to the main site. I know I can just google it or remove
the subdomain from the url, but it wouldn't take much to add a link somewhere
on the side.

~~~
simcop2387
Agreed, here's one for everyone else coming through.
[http://staruml.io/](http://staruml.io/)

------
pjmlp
It looked interesting until I saw it is yet another Electron app.

------
samuell
Interesting with the dataflow diagram support. Wonder if it supports flow-
based programming style named ports...

~~~
simcop2387
No idea about the support but it's got me looking at it just for that. I know
a few things where those kind of diagrams would be really nice to add.

